# Egyptian Magic Skin Cream



## coozerskeez (Aug 29, 2010)

Has anyone ever used the Egyptian Magic Skin Cream? I'm really intrigued by it, but at 30 bux a pop, I don't know if I want to delve right in and pay for it if I'm not entirely for sure about it. I'd appreciate it if anyone has some positive or negative feedback! Thanks a bunch!!






xoxo

Lydia Joy


----------



## divadoll (Aug 29, 2010)

It depends on what you are planning to use it for. I'm on my 3rd jar. I bought them from ebay, I think it was 2 for $50. Its a 4oz jar so it is really worth the $$... It's made with a bunch of bee products and olive oil. It definitely smells like honey. If you don't like the smell of honey, this is not the product for you. My kids don't like the smell. It is a thick - solid but melts when you warm it in your palm. I love it. It makes my face super soft. I use it all over. It is definitely worth a try.


----------



## charish (Sep 8, 2010)

what does it do for you? is it just for moisturizing?


----------



## divadoll (Sep 8, 2010)

Well...that's all I need at the moment. I have no wrinkles and my skin is relatively normal and blemish free. I'm 42 so if it is preventing wrinkles then thats good and if its making my skin clear, thats ok too but I didn't have that before I started.


----------



## coozerskeez (Sep 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *charish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what does it do for you? is it just for moisturizing? Yeah. It's like an all purpose product. 
What it is: (credits to MECCA.com.au)

This product is a phenomenal healing balm with legendary healing powers due to its mixture of all natural ingredients derived only from living plants and organisms.

Cleopatra is rumoured to have secretly used this concoction to enhance her beautiful skin and hair.

The magical blend can be used to heal burns and sunburn; blisters; cuts and scrapes; chicken pox marks and recently acquired stretch marks; to relieve razor bumps and ingrown hairs; insect bites; to heal skin blemishes; skin discolouration; dry, itchy and ashy skin; diaper and skin rash; skin fungus; hemorrhoids; chapped lips; athlete's foot; cracked skin; dry and itchy scalp; as a leg and facial shaving cream; aftershave lotion; for sun and wind protection; body moisturiser for even the most sensitive areas; hot body massage oil; cuticle oil and hot oil hair masque.

This product has been used with great success by sufferers of Eczema and Psoriasis.


----------



## sjay622 (Jan 10, 2011)

totalllly worth it. im realllly cheap and poor (student) but there are a few things that i will spend (money i dont have) on like moroccan oil, and eqyptian magic. this stuff is great, especially because you can probably eliminate half of any other product you have b/c its multipurpose.

i have really sensitive skin and bad allergies  and this always works. when my lips are randomly out of control chapped, this is the best and glides on, and even looks like lip gloss.

Love  it for hair (just edges) nails/cuticles, elbows, lips, burns.  i used this once on rough dry elbows and the next morning i was shocked at how soft they were after just one night. its texture in the jar is like a softer version of vaseline/aquaphor and gets even softer when applied. smells good if you put your nose right up in it (like some sort of sweet berry or something) but its not strong *at all.* GET IT!


----------



## Andi (Jan 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *charish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> what does it do for you? is it just for moisturizing?


yeah. ItÂ´s a nice thick moisturizer, but it wonÂ´t heal acne, scars, eliminate stretch marks (I bet the massaging part is what works a bit though), discolorations, etc. Claims like that are just crazy if there arenÂ´t any ingedients in this cream that could actually do that. And I bet some (if not all) of the benefitial plant oils donÂ´t like the air theyÂ´re exposed to due to the jar packaging.

IÂ´m not interested in it cause I donÂ´t have dry skin. Well maybe on my legs and ellbows, but any lotion can take care of that.


----------



## divadoll (Jan 11, 2011)

Like I said before...it is a really good moisturizer.  Really nothing more than that.  Anyone with winter cracked hands will appreciate this but it's not made of pixie dust and magic to do all that it is claiming.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 11, 2011)

*from Paula Begoun, Beautypedia.com:*

*Claims:* This miraculous all-purpose formula will amaze you. The non-greasy blend of all natural ingredients serves an astounding variety of purposes. Use it on your face as a night moisturizer and eye cream, as a split end mending hair conditioner and defrizzer, as a lip balm, as healing nail and cuticle conditioner, to smooth rough areas and treat conditions like eczema, psoriasis and atopic dermatitis. Itâ€™s antibacterial and contains no toxins, making it a perfect stretch mark prevention regimen during pregnancy, soothing redness and fading scars, and even healing blemishes.

*Review:* The hype this moisturizer has generated is beyond belief. Lots of women are asking us if this blend of olive oil, wax, and honey is the miracle product it's made out to be. It isn't a miracle, not even close.

Olive oil is an excellent, antioxidant-rich ingredient for dry skin but it cannot heal acne, fade scars, prevent stretch marks, or be of much help to those with psoriasis. The other ingredients have moisturizing properties and honey is mildly antibacterial, but here's the problem: none of the natural ingredients will remain potent and stable once this balm-like, greasy moisturizer is opened because the product is packaged in a jar.

All plant extracts, vitamins, antioxidants, and other state-of-the-art ingredients break down in the presence of air, so once a jar is opened and lets the air in these important ingredients begin to deteriorate. Jars also are unsanitary because youâ€™re dipping your fingers into them with each use, adding bacteria which further deteriorate the beneficial ingredients.

A far better option for those with dry skin would be to mix a small amount of pure, extra virgin olive oil (the kind you can buy at your grocery store) with a state-of-the-art facial or body moisturizer.

*Ingredients: *

Olive Oil, Beeswax, Honey, Propolis, Bee Pollen, Royal Jelly.


----------

